# The truth in the quotes



## Dalia

Hello, the Philosophy is understood in the quotes so I propose quotes with pictures if possible..


----------



## Toro

No matter where you are, you are within a meter of a spider.


----------



## Marion Morrison

^


----------



## ding

Laughing leads to crying.


----------



## ding

At any point in your life you are the sum of your choices.


----------



## Bonzi

*Truth is ever to be found in simplicity.  Not in the multiplicity and confusion of things.  (Isaac Newton)*


----------



## Chiara




----------



## G.T.

“What do you most value in your friends?
Their continued existence.” 
― Christopher Hitchens


----------



## Mindful

“The unexamined life is not worth living” – Socrates.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Moonglow

We seek beauty all other is a form of waiting


----------



## Decus




----------



## Moonglow

You are damned if you do and damned if you don’t.


----------



## Jonathan McCreevey

ding said:


> At any point in your life you are the sum of your choices.


Are you greater than the sum of your parts?


----------



## Jonathan McCreevey

Moonglow said:


> You are damned if you do and damned if you don’t.


Kids say the darndest things.


----------



## Jonathan McCreevey

Bonzi said:


> *Truth is ever to be found in simplicity.  Not in the multiplicity and confusion of things.  (Isaac Newton)*


Can you learn anything from Michael Jacksons song We are the world?


----------



## Jonathan McCreevey

Chiara said:


> View attachment 246644


I would say its more like fear and lies


----------



## Jonathan McCreevey

Bonzi said:


>


Is that like toilet water?


----------



## ding

Jonathan McCreevey said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> At any point in your life you are the sum of your choices.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you greater than the sum of your parts?
Click to expand...

Sometimes, but not all of the time.

The sum of the choices and sum of the parts are two different things, right?


----------



## Jonathan McCreevey

ding said:


> Jonathan McCreevey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> At any point in your life you are the sum of your choices.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you greater than the sum of your parts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sometimes, but not all of the time.
> 
> The sum of the choices and sum of the parts are two different things, right?
Click to expand...

I'm glad you came to that conclusion. What do you think about consciousness or higher priorities?


----------



## Mindful

Jonathan McCreevey said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> At any point in your life you are the sum of your choices.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you greater than the sum of your parts?
Click to expand...


Your what?


----------



## Jonathan McCreevey

Mindful said:


> Jonathan McCreevey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> At any point in your life you are the sum of your choices.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you greater than the sum of your parts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your what?
Click to expand...




Mindful said:


> Jonathan McCreevey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> At any point in your life you are the sum of your choices.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you greater than the sum of your parts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your what?
Click to expand...

Are you an actress?


----------



## ding

Jonathan McCreevey said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jonathan McCreevey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> At any point in your life you are the sum of your choices.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you greater than the sum of your parts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sometimes, but not all of the time.
> 
> The sum of the choices and sum of the parts are two different things, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad you came to that conclusion. What do you think about consciousness or higher priorities?
Click to expand...

Thanks.  Me too.  It was the honest answer.

Not sure I am getting what you are asking.  I have lots of thoughts on consciousness.  It is literally the pinnacle of creation.  As for higher priorities... what comes to my mind is do the right thing, the right way, for the right reasons.

But if you can give me a little more information maybe I can respond more in the manner you are looking for.


----------



## MisterBeale

Cognitive Behavior Therapy saved my life and kept me off antidepressants.  It is loosely based on the same philosophical principles as Taoism and Stoicism.


----------



## .oldschool




----------

